# خطاب قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس لكل زوجة



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2010)

ايتها *الاخت المباركة* اول واجب مهم والذى بواسطته تحل عليكى البركة والنعمة هو احترام زوجك ربما سمعت عن قصة سارة التى كانت تحترم زوجها وتدعوه سيدى فنظر الله الى تواضعها واعطاها ابنا فى شيخوختها

*فيجب عليكى كما قلت احترام زوجك ولا تعملى عمل ما صغيرا او كبيرا الا بمشورته *لانه ربما تعملى عملا بدون مشورته ويكون ذلك العمل يغضبه فهذا ليس حسن كذلك لا تقولى قولا ولا كلاما يكدره لان سر الزيجة سر عظيم قد شبهه بولس الرسول باتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة.فالمسيح راس الكنيسة والرجل راس المرأة وكما أن الكنيسة تخدم المسيح وتعمل وصاياه كذلك يجب على المرأة ان تحترم زوجها وتسمع كلامه وكمان ان الكنيسة لاتعمل عملا يغضب المسيح كذلك يجب على المراة ان لا تعمل اعمالا او تقول اقوالا تكدر زوجها فنكون نتهاون بالسر الذى وضعه المسيح فى كنيسته الطاهرة!

*ثانيا:* يجب عليك مداومة الذهاب الى الكنيسة لان هذا نعمة عظيمة وتمسكى بالتواضع خصوصا فى بيت الرب ولا تنتظرى الكرامة اجلسى على الارض وانظرى الى الموجودين بل اقول احقر الموجودين انهم افضل منك فاذا ما فعلت ذلك ينظر الرب الى تواضعك وانسحاق قلبك كما نظر الى تواضع وانسحاق قلب حنة ام صموئيل النبى ويعطيك سؤال قلبك كما اعطاها

*يجب عليكى الاعتراف والتناول* من جسد الرب ودمه وبعد التناول احذرى من ان يخرج من فمك كلمة رديئة او غضب او حقد على احد او نميمة فى حق الغير او حلفان او شتيمة هذه الوصايا ليست صعبة بل اعزمى فى قلبك على عملها والرب يساعدك
وانا لى عشم فى يسوع المسيح ان ينظر اليك بعين تحننه ويعطيكى كما فى ضميرك لانه قادر على كل شىء

*:Love_Letter_Open:فى الختام نعمة ربنا يسوع تشمل جميعكم امين*​


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2010)

خطاب جميل جدااااااااا

البابا شنوده  

كله حكمه 

شكراااااااااااااااااا *ABOTARBO*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (12 مارس 2010)

خطاب رائــــــــع
الف شكر لتعب حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

